# Pansy and Petunias?



## misskendra (Sep 21, 2011)

I've read several care sheets and many of them are saying different things. 

Are regular garden variety pansy and petunia plants safe for my Russian to eat?


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes......i think...i feed them obviously with no fertilizers etc...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes they are.


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2011)

Yup and they LLLLLUUUUUUUVVVVVVV them...like Tyler mentioned...no pesticide/herbicides or any other "cides" and they will be aok.

...my old man Humphry loves his brief moments of patrolling the side of the front porch, as his one good eye zeros in on the petunias and they don't stand a chance....he is allowed to feel like conqueror as he is allowed to eat every flower from particular ones around the side of the front porch (about 20 or so every couple of weeks) he is so serious and then proud he "thinks" he has cleared all....he does not realize there is another set of them that I pick from so the other guys get some too....LOL 

I am currently trying to grow pansy in grow cubes....I don't know how it will turn out  But all of the shells will love it if they take..... 
..........


----------

